
F|R Crib Sheet: The Term Sheet Glossary - naish
http://gigaom.com/2008/05/24/fr-crib-sheet-the-term-sheet-glossary/
======
pierrefar
A question...

From the page:

"Bear in mind: liquidation multiples and participating preferreds are most
common in high-risk, troubled company situations. If your VCs are using these
terms, be careful."

I understand the risk and why VCs would use those terms. What can
entrepreneurs do/react when these terms being asked for?

